
Ask HN: Do the companies hire recent grads with only BS degree who need visa? - monus
My school is not in the U.S. and I&#x27;m not a U.S. citizen. I&#x27;ll have my BS degree in Computer Science at June 2018. How possible is it to get hired by a U.S. company for me, set aside GPA and other stuff? Technically I can be hired with only BS degree but some say you actually need at least an MS degree from a U.S. university because even if it&#x27;s not requirement companies don&#x27;t want to sponsor you if you at least don&#x27;t have an MS degree.
======
macscam
What are "the companies" ...

